# Allen Iverson to Minnesota?



## ExtremeBrigs

Howdy Wolves fans!

Wondering where Iverson might end up? What chances you guys have of landing him? Check out my article at hoopsworld.com for some answers!

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_19819.shtml

And I'm always up for a little heated debating and criticism. I love being told how wrong I am 

Good luck in the Iverson Sweepstakes!


----------



## socco

*Re: Where's Iverson Headed?*

According to Jim Gray he wants to come to Minnesota. I don't care what it would take, get him here. Davis, Jaric, Foye, and Griffin for Iverson, Korver, Henderson, Williams works for me.


----------



## Steez

*Re: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Man, a combination of KG and AI? Wow


----------



## LineOFire

*Re: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Apparently Jim Gray got owned by an AI imposter.


----------



## socco

*Re: Where's Iverson Headed?*

Or so he says. I find that hard to believe, how could you screw that up? But at the same time I find it hard to believe that we'd be lucky enough to get AI. I don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## JuX

*Re: Where's Iverson Headed?*

I don't know and I don't care.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Where's Iverson Headed?*

i'd give up just about anything on the roster minus KG to get iverson here... can you imagine how determined AI and garnett would be knowing that it was their best shot at a championship.
only dreaming from a wolves fan though, cant see what philly would take from us at this stage


----------



## Your Answer

*Re: Where's Iverson Headed?*



Avalanche said:


> i'd give up just about anything on the roster minus KG to get iverson here... can you imagine how determined AI and garnett would be knowing that it was their best shot at a championship.
> only dreaming from a wolves fan though, cant see what philly would take from us at this stage


Just wanted to say as an Iverson fan, this is the place I am pulling for out of any of the possibilities of Iversons destination. AI and KG working together to get there well deserved Ring, how awesome would that be. 

Well the only thing to do is wait, but if it does happen you'll have an extra T-Wolve fan around here. It will also be nice to get away from the negativity of Philly board listening how its always AI's problem and how he cant be built around.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Where's Iverson Headed?*



Route I-76 said:


> Just wanted to say as an Iverson fan, this is the place I am pulling for out of any of the possibilities of Iversons destination. AI and KG working together to get there well deserved Ring, how awesome would that be.
> 
> Well the only thing to do is wait, but if it does happen you'll have an extra T-Wolve fan around here. It will also be nice to get away from the negativity of Philly board listening how its always AI's problem and how he cant be built around.


im with you, with AI and KG's passion for the game, and their want to win a championship... i think we would have a ring in the next 2 seasons, which would just be incredible


----------



## Avalanche

*KG wants iverson*

reported on espn as saying "Bring it on, I love the answer. Where is Kevin Mchale!?"

trade makes so much sense.
Garnett knows this is a huge chance for him to get that ring


----------



## Steez

*Re: KG wants iverson*

Man... this will be huge for TWolves, I will definetly be watching their games...


----------



## Steez

*Re: KG wants iverson*

That was a great interview, KG telling AI to come lol...


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG wants iverson*



Steez said:


> That was a great interview, KG telling AI to come lol...


lol and so he should be, huge opportunity for the wolves and garnett knows it..
with both of them asking for it to happen hopefuly both gm's can find a way to make it work


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: Where's Iverson Headed?*

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/6249498


----------



## Your Answer

*Re: KG wants iverson*



Steez said:


> That was a great interview, KG telling AI to come lol...


That was hilarious, he must of said God Damn right about 5 times haha


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: KG wants iverson*









someone from real gm put that up, if you werent excited about it already lol


----------



## socco

*Re: Where's Iverson Headed?*

^I remember seeing that picture over the summer when there were AI rumors. Hopefully we'll be able to see the real thing soon. :gopray:


----------



## the main event

Pull the triger,MC-hell:worthy: 

it will be sansational!!!


----------



## The Future7

I wanna see this go down so bad. I just want to see KG and AI together. Heart and determination x2. DAYUM


----------



## Ruff Draft

I wont be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## Avalanche

XMATTHEWX said:


> I wont be able to sleep tonight!


been here for hours refreshing and browsing waiting for something to go down lol


----------



## TManiAC

*Trade Spam*

3 Team Trade:



*Seattle Out*
Earl Watson
Rashard Lewis
Mike Wilks
Johan Petro

*Seattle In*
Ricky Davis
Troy Hudson
Rodney Carney
Randy Foye

*Philly Out*
Allen Iverson
Rodney Carney

*Philly In*
Rashard Lewis
Earl watson
Eddie Griffin
Minnesota 08 1st

*Minnesota Out*
Ricky Davis
Troy Hudson
Randy Foye
Eddie Griffin
08 1st Rounder

*Minnesota In*
Allen Iverson
Mike Wilks
Johan Petro

Minnesota then tries out a shooter at the swing position like Kareem Rush, Keith Van Horn, Jimmy Jackson, Lamond Murray, Devin Brown, Luke Jackson. I would bring in Rush because of his relative quickness and shooting.



*SEATTLE:*
PG: Luke Ridnour | Troy Hudson 
SG: Ray Allen | Randy Foye
SF: Ricky Davis | Damien Wilkins | Rodney Carney
PF: Nick Collison | Danny Fortson
CN: Chris Wilcox | Robert Swift | Saer Sene


*MINNY:*
PG: Mike James | Mike Wilks 
SG: Allen Iverson | Marko Jaric | Rashad McCants
SF: Trenton Hassell | Kareem Rush | Justin Reed
PF: Kevin Garnett | Craig Smith
CN: Mark Blount | Johan Petro | Mark Madsen 


*PHILLY:*
PG: Earl Watson | Kevin Ollie | Louis Williams
SG: Andre Iguodala | Willie Green
SF: Rashard Lewis | Kyle Korver
PF: Chris Webber | Eddie Griffin | Shavlik Randolph
CN: Samuel Dalembert | Steven Hunter


----------



## sheefo13

I have never seen socco so excited for a trade in my life... Right now, as much as i love oru talnet. we neeeeeed AI. Makes the most sense for any trade. Chances are we would keep McCants, meaning he would probably get some pt when he is back. I hope we can hold on to Craig Smith too. No doubt if a trade happens Foye will be in it.


----------



## Ruff Draft

This team will be better than A.I.'s finals team...


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: Trade Spam*

As long as AI and KG are in wolves unis... If this were to happen, I would be happy though too. To get Petro would be huge.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Trade Spam*

I'd be the happiest man.

MINNY:
PG: Mike James | Mike Wilks
SG: Allen Iverson | Marko Jaric | Rashad McCants
SF: Trenton Hassell | Kareem Rush | Justin Reed
PF: Kevin Garnett | Craig Smith
CN: Mark Blount | Johan Petro | Mark Madsen


----------



## socco

*Re: Trade Spam*

The Wolves would definately do this, though we don't have our 2008 1st rounder. We've already dealt a 1st to the Clippers and Celtics.


----------



## TManiAC

*Re: Trade Spam*

I havent ever been so excited for another team like this.

Every winning team has an identity. 

Pardon for tooting the Rocket's horn, but Yao, TMac, Battier share the identity of the quiet killers.

Denver's Melo, JR Smith, KMart, Andre Miller loosely identify as the lob dunkers.

The passion of the Wolves, just imagining KG/AI roaring after a game-winning play... The Wolves need AI.


----------



## TManiAC

*Re: Trade Spam*



socco said:


> The Wolves would definately do this, though we don't have our 2008 1st rounder. We've already dealt a 1st to the Clippers and Celtics.


Any pick will do, not a bad package for the Sixers.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I wont sleep tonight. I'm stuck on here, ESPN, and realgm hitting refresh every few seconds.


----------



## sheefo13

Why do they do this around finals!!!! I got work, but hopefully the wolves can do something... I may sleep in a few minutes... Why was this merged and moved btw?


----------



## socco

sheefo13 said:


> Why was this merged and moved btw?


Cus I like using my power. :biggrin:


----------



## Shining Greatness

I want AI so badly. I would do anything for him.....eat ****, cut of my pinky toe, ect....This has always been one of my dreams. I consider AI better then Kobe or atleast as good as him. Those are the 2 best players in the NBA. Those damn Philly fans don't deserve AI. In Minnesota we love our great athletes. We love KG. We loved Randy Moss. It will be great to get him here. My favorite Athlete ever! I think we will get him for sure. 

Finaly! I won't have to rely on ESPN to show a 76er game. I can watch him every night. every time he's goes for 50 I will be able to see it! IT's gonna be great!


----------



## sheefo13

What is up with the avatar socco? Is that a new logo or something?


----------



## Avalanche

i hope if it goes down we keep mccants and smith..
not necissarily because of their youth although that helps, but because the 3 pt shooter and the hustle player under the rim are 2 role players we really could use with the KG/AI tandem

regardless though i'll be checking the pc all night between drinks lol


----------



## Avalanche

sheefo13 said:


> What is up with the avatar socco? Is that a new logo or something?


noticed that too, looks dope IMO


----------



## Avalanche

*sorry to break your heart guys:*

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/basketball/16199928.htm

well it doesnt necissarily mean we wont get him, but if thats reliable its not good....

-EDIT- and how on earth could taylor not see that having AI would actually make him money... coverage, ticket sales, playoff bearth. iverson and garnett would be great for the sporting scene in minnesota


----------



## bruno34115

Avalanche said:


> noticed that too, looks dope IMO


Reminds me of UW-Milwaukee.


----------



## Avalanche

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43643/20061209/kg_wants_ai/
just a link for what i posted up before


----------



## Avalanche

karl now reported as saying they dont want iverson in denver, almost good news right? lol


----------



## The Merlin

Avalanche said:


> karl now reported as saying they dont want iverson in denver, almost good news right? lol


Yes. I saw that interview at realGM, and i was like ->:yay: :yay: :worthy: pleasepleaseplease. I can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## the main event

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

God.
Completely stupid i've gotta say.
if they are going to let iverson slip and not pursue him so **** taylor&mchale all together.
let them be happy and satisfied with fighting for the 10th spot in the west.
puta de mierda!


----------



## Mateo

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

It doesn't make sense to me. Doesn't he realize that contracts have to be roughly equal in the NBA? So we are going to be giving up about as much salary as we would take in. And his contract is only 3 more years. He might take a paycut after that (KG's is up in 3 years too). It doesn't make sense to throw out the financial excuse. How would it even be more than what we have now?


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

both teams are over the cap, so salaries would be very similar and it wouldnt actually cost taylor that much and would probably get a lot more in return.....


i reckon this will finally break KG, and we might see a trade demand


----------



## Avalanche

The Merlin said:


> Yes. I saw that interview at realGM, and i was like ->:yay: :yay: :worthy: pleasepleaseplease. I can't wait to see what happens.


i honestly dont think taylor could refuse this offer so easily.. having 2 mvp's and players of this caliber on the same squad would be awesome..

wolves fans can only hope its a front, trying to not let anything leak before the trade goes ahead


----------



## JuX

I don't believe Glen Taylor and Kevin McHale unless they pull off this kind of trade then I'll be happy. Like someone said before during the offseason McHale was all talk but no bark. It put me in a position of doubts.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> I don't believe Glen Taylor and Kevin McHale unless they pull off this kind of trade then I'll be happy. Like someone said before during the offseason McHale was all talk but no bark. It put me in a position of doubts.


if they are turning it down and not even spending time looking at it as a possibility it proves they arent fit to run a franchise... he thinks he will lose money with 2 mvp's playing in the same arena?


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> if they are turning it down and not even spending time looking at it as a possibility it proves they arent fit to run a franchise... he thinks he will lose money with 2 mvp's playing in the same arena?


Taylor's greedy, that's the problem.

They've done the risks before, and why don't they do another one?


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Taylor's greedy, that's the problem.
> 
> They've done the risks before, and why don't they do another one?


its not even business sense, it should be common knowledge.
having these two players on the same team will make you more money then you spend on having them here.
they take a risk on ricky davis and not iverson.... come on now, taylor better be faking this


----------



## The Merlin

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



Avalanche said:


> both teams are over the cap, so salaries i reckon this will finally break KG, and we might see a trade demand


IMHO Hopefully not.
AI's salary is $18,281,250, and is it a 10% differention between Wolves players total salaries that are in the trade + another 500k?
If it is, then the total salary of Minnesota's players would have to be between $15,953,125 and $20,609,375.

And we would probably lose Foye($2,448,240), so at that point we would have to add another $13,504,885 to $18,161,135.

So if all this was right, was it? Then we can start thinking the possibilities. My suggestion would be Jaric+Hudson+Griffin=$13,828,000.
So how does Foye+Griffin+Hudson+Jaric -> AI sound?

Do you guys know if my figures were right?

EDIT:
I went to realGM.com and checked the trade on TradeChecker, and it was good, though my figures were out of this planet, it's 25%, not 10%, and plus 100k, not 500k.
That makes the situation bit better, because 25% of AI's salary is already over 4,5M.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

I wont believe it till he is in another jersey.


----------



## Zuca

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

You can be sure that if AI didn't end in 'Sota, I can see Garnett demanding a trade...


----------



## socco

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

Typical Taylor. Kevin McHale gets alot of crap for the Wolves struggles, deservedly so, but Taylor has been just as big of a reason for this franchises ineptitude. I think you guys may be jumping the gun in saying KG will leave if we don't get AI, even if Taylor was willing to trade for him it's no guarantee we would get him. And I have to believe KG would have a little talk with Glen telling him how much he needs AI.


----------



## JuX

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

Can't afford him? I say bull****.


----------



## socco

sheefo13 said:


> What is up with the avatar socco? Is that a new logo or something?


I found it just randomly surfing the internet a week ago. Here's a link to where I found it.


----------



## Your Answer

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

This is a foolish move on the Wolves part there are ways they can afford him, to make it clear to your star player that when there is an opportunity out there that you wont try to help him is a bad a sign and i could see things that happened in philly quickly happening in Minny.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

bit of a slap in the face to KG when he says he wants iverson live on tv, then taylor doesnt even explore the possibility


----------



## socco

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

Well, Taylor actually said this during the game, before KG made his comments about wanting Iverson. It would be if Taylor didn't try to get Iverson here though.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16126927/


----------



## Zuca

My Iverson to Minnesota trade idea (in December 15):

Minny send Hudson and Foye to Philadelphia; Jaric to Lakers and Eddie Griffin to Chicago;
Philadelphia send AI, Alan Henderson and Louis Williams to Minnesota, Bobby Jones to Chicago;
Chicago send Mike Sweetney to Philadelphia and Viktor Khryapa to Lakers;
Lakers send Vladimir Radmanovic to Philadelphia and Sasha Vujacic to Minnesota;


Minnesota get AI (no need to explain about him), Alan Henderson as another backup PF, a cheap scoring PG in Louis Williams to get the garbage part of Hudson minutes (knowing that Mike James PT may decrease also) and in Sasha Vujacic a poor man version of Jaric;

Philadelphia get Hudson and Foye to revampe their backcourt, while getting a nice rebounder in Sweetney, and a good shooter in Vladi Radman;

Chicago add a shotblocker that can backup both PF and C in Griffin that will earn some minutes and is better than Malik Allen; And also get rid of Khryapa, who was complaining about lack of PT. Bobby Jones is just a filler (roster spots talking)

Lakers add a combo guard in Jaric that can earn some minutes in that rotation; Khryapa is also a combo forward, will also get some use there, especially playing some PF.


----------



## Avalanche

trade looks like its gonna do down pretty quickly, so getting other teams involved is probably less likely


----------



## Mateo

Trades with 10 players and such are fun for fans, but are super rare. The trade a couple of years ago that brought J-Will, Posey, Walker, to Miami I think was the 2nd or 3rd biggest trade (player wise) in league history. Most trades are just 2 teams, only a few players.


----------



## Zuca

Mateo said:


> Trades with 10 players and such are fun for fans, but are super rare. The trade a couple of years ago that brought J-Will, Posey, Walker, to Miami I think was the 2nd or 3rd biggest trade (player wise) in league history. Most trades are just 2 teams, only a few players.


Agreed. But when a player with a big contract like Iverson is involved (in both Minny and Boston cases), this teams need to send at least three or more players to match salaries with him and add to that the fact that Philadelphia may include some cheap players in the deal just to free roster spots, and can make this deal having 7, 8 or more players... And just with two teams...!


----------



## Avalanche

minny, boston and the bulls would all be in a 4 for 1 (possibly 2) player trade for iverson.. roster spots will have to be filled, vets like jimmy jackson will be coming out of the woodwork to play on a contendor


----------



## Ras

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



Avalanche said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16126927/


I think that guy isn't really informed. He basically said Iverson is pulling a Vince Carter, and is faking injury to not play, when really, Iverson was told not to come to the game, and not fly to Orlando. The fact that he's getting paid to write that is ridiculous.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



Ras said:


> I think that guy isn't really informed. He basically said Iverson is pulling a Vince Carter, and is faking injury to not play, when really, Iverson was told not to come to the game, and not fly to Orlando. The fact that he's getting paid to write that is ridiculous.


yeah i tend to agree, iverson seemed like he wanted to play and the team told him to stay.

the original link i put up is starting to (hopefully) sound like a smoke screen.... i think we are still in this hunt


----------



## JuX

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



Avalanche said:


> yeah i tend to agree, iverson seemed like he wanted to play and the team told him to stay.
> 
> the original link i put up is starting to (hopefully) sound like a smoke screen.... i think we are still in this hunt


My belief is we're still in the hunt no matter what Taylor have thought and said. What happened to you guys (the management) now, you did a lot before like with trading for Sam I Am, and then Latrell Sprewell within a month? Give up so easily?


----------



## Your Answer

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

Taylor changes his mind

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/basketball/16208531.htm

and here is another positve from Mchale

http://www.startribune.com/507/story/865569.html


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

Well, it seems like now, we have the only front office officials openly saying that they wnat him here bad. Good news.


----------



## moss_is_1

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

I don't know if i really like that rumor tho...Our 2nd best player and or player with the most potential for a guy that has to be traded? Idk about it. But its good since we have so many guards I spose.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

Davis' ability to score compared to AI's abaility to score is not comparable. You have to give in order to get. We still have a couple guys on the team who have a good amount of potential. Realistlicly, Randy Foye does not have star potential, but is going to be a pretty good player. And like I said to a friend of mine, this trade is not possible if Rnady Foye and Davis are not in it. I mean, it is possible they switch Davis with Mike James, but still it wont be possible with out a combination of those two.


----------



## JuX

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

All we have to do is to hope.


----------



## moss_is_1

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



sheefo13 said:


> Davis' ability to score compared to AI's abaility to score is not comparable. You have to give in order to get. We still have a couple guys on the team who have a good amount of potential. Realistlicly, Randy Foye does not have star potential, but is going to be a pretty good player. And like I said to a friend of mine, this trade is not possible if Rnady Foye and Davis are not in it. *I mean, it is possible they switch Davis with Mike James,* but still it wont be possible with out a combination of those two.


No it's not, James can't be traded.


----------



## socco

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

On Friday he can.


----------



## The Merlin

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

I'd rather watch James go than Ricky, but it's a long time until it's friday.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

Id rather have James go then Ricky also I think.

AI
Ricky
Hassell
KG
Blount

or

James
AI
Hassell
KG
Blount


----------



## moss_is_1

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



socco said:


> On Friday he can.


Oh well thats good.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

if a trade doesnt go down before tuesday with boston then i think we're favourites to take him...
the latest articles are nothing more than 6'ers officials trying to raise AI's value cause i'd assume both teams are low balling them at the moment. and i really dont know how serious any of the other rumoured teams are.
i think we'll make an offer and proceed with it after friday so james can be involved... which for me is better, i'd preffer to keep ricky than james.
iverson
ricky
hassel
KG
blount

is a very very strong team


----------



## socco

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

I'd rather keep Davis than James too, but I think Philly might rather have Davis, since his contract expires after next year.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



> Davis' ability to score compared to AI's abaility to score is not comparable.


Hehe... like that one.

I'm alll for AI to KG, it could be legendary. Ricky, Foye, James - what ever... none of them will be hall of fame caliber, and AI is. Sure it would be better to let James go, and nice to keep Foye, but it wont be possible.

Even if a lot of talent (Foye) and even picks go, then when the show is over, the big expiring contracts can be used for a quick rebuild. I'd say go for it... what ever it takes.


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



socco said:


> I'd rather keep Davis than James too, but I think Philly might rather have Davis, since his contract expires after next year.


depends whether philly thinks foye can run the point, ollie wont be able to play 30+ minutes a night all season... unless they tank HARD.

philly already has wing men, dont think theyd need ricky as much as they would james, your right about the contracts though


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

I would love to hold on to either... I mean I wont be dissapointed if either leave, simply because I like both. Davis would be the best fit to stay, simply because then AI and James would start in the backcourt, and I would like size more. But if James is running the offense, more people are going to get involved and AI plays best off the ball, running around the court.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

^^ I agree. I think AI works best when he was a 2 guard.

Plus I think we still need to be looking to post up KG every time like we've been doing pretty well of so far this year. If AI has the ball from the beginning, he has some bad habits where he might look for his own shot.

It should go like this.

1) Post up KG. If he gets the ball, great. He'll either look to score or look to pass (AI first option there, obviously). If he can't get good position or is fronted or something then:

2) Pick and roll with James and KG. If that still doesn't work then:

3) Pass it to Iverson and get the hell outta the way 

I'm still pretty sure that Iverson would be our leading scorer, but I still want to look to him as the 3rd option after KG having the first 2.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

I was just thinking, when is the last time we've had a guard who slashes? It's been forever.


----------



## vinsanity77

hey guys
nets and raps fan here
like u guys, i truly hope that
the wolves can get AI. If the trade indeed
goes down for the Wolves, i am going to see a lot of their games for sure.
anyways, I think AI has some say in where he wants to go, and since he has stated that he wants to play for Minnesota, it could work
A trade almost sent AI to the Bobcats, but AI didn't want to play for them, so the deal died.
here's a link
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43702/20061212/iverson_kills_deal_to_charlotte/

Man, I'm excited... can't wait


----------



## Avalanche

GS, Sacramento and boston listed as favourites now... anyone else feel it slippin away?


----------



## Avalanche

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



Mateo said:


> I was just thinking, when is the last time we've had a guard who slashes? It's been forever.


spreewell count? although he had lost a step when he got here.
we need a guy who can drive strong, garnett can easily pop out to the high post and get easy jumpers if not a lay up/foul for the player slashing at the basket


----------



## The Merlin

Avalanche said:


> GS, Sacramento and boston listed as favourites now... anyone else feel it slippin away?


Unfortunately... yes. But longer it takes, the better chances that James is going to Sixers, i hope.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

I think Brandon was our last true slasher.


----------



## Mateo

I still think we are a longshot. Probably 3rd behind Sacramento and Indiana.


----------



## jokeaward

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

Marcus Banks was the last slasher. Before that, yeesh, a LONG time.

Get it done! How bad could things be getting Allen Iverson? Do you want to develop a young guy like Foye and your precious role players, or can you get AI and find guys like Hassell and Hoiberg again? You know somebody good might settle for the MLE to play with them.


----------



## Your Answer

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

Word from a couple ppl who claim to have sources on Real GM have said that Sixers pushed the deadline back bc apparently a team who didnt have a good enough offer to make a regular 2 team deal has found a 3 third team to help them out. Now they didnt say what team, but doesnt that sound like Minnesota, I dont know it got my hopes up:clap2:


----------



## Mateo

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

I think the longer they hold out, the better our chances are. Obviously our deal probably isn't as good as some teams can offer. But if those teams don't want to make the deal, 76ers might have to "settle" for us, just to get something done.


----------



## the main event

it was just reported that SAC are pulling out of the race.
:clap:
next targets to eliminate: Boston,Clippers,GS,indiana.


----------



## Mateo

yeah, basically pray that they won't give up their young players.

i think we are the only team willing to give up a young player (Foye). if we had a pick, we'd have him. damn you mchale, selling picks for jaric.


----------



## JuX

The Merlin said:


> Unfortunately... yes. But longer it takes, the better chances that James is going to Sixers, i hope.


Bingo. The trade can wait for 3 more days.


----------



## The Merlin

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



Route I-76 said:


> Word from a couple ppl who claim to have sources on Real GM have said that Sixers pushed the deadline back bc apparently a team who didnt have a good enough offer to make a regular 2 team deal has found a 3 third team to help them out. Now they didnt say what team, but doesnt that sound like Minnesota, I dont know it got my hopes up:clap2:


Yes, that sounds very much like our team, pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease...


----------



## Shining Greatness

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

We ain't getting him. We can just forget about it. Our GM isn't smart enough to make a 3 team deal. We just couldn't get it done. No AI for us. It's a done deal. We have a 0% chance. You guys can stop thinking about him now.


----------



## the main event

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



Shining Greatness said:


> We ain't getting him. We can just forget about it. Our GM isn't smart enough to make a 3 team deal. We just couldn't get it done. No AI for us. It's a done deal. We have a 0% chance. You guys can stop thinking about him now.


:chill:


----------



## JuX

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



Shining Greatness said:


> We ain't getting him. We can just forget about it. Our GM isn't smart enough to make a 3 team deal. We just couldn't get it done. No AI for us. It's a done deal. We have a 0% chance. You guys can stop thinking about him now.


Like TME said... :chill: It is NOT over until the minute AI is traded, period. So until that, we're still alive.


----------



## Shining Greatness

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

I'm hearing all kinds of stuff. From what I see on ESPN The T-Wolves are trying to get AI. But the strategy there using is garbage. Right now what what I see on ESPN is that Timberwolves really want him, but the sixers don't want anything but Randy. So from what I am hearing is that the sixers really want Foye but nothing else on are entire roser. So what the Timberwolves are doing is hoping this draws out for some time so the sixers will be forced to take the Wolves offer. I hate this plan! This is what makes me think we arn't getting him. We nned to jump on this and hurry and find a 3rd team. The fact that we are not doing that tells me we arn't getting AI.

So yeah. we ain't getting him. We blew are chance. This strategy is not going to work. It's all over for us. There are just to many teams for this strategy to work.


----------



## Your Answer

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



Shining Greatness said:


> I'm hearing all kinds of stuff. From what I see on ESPN The T-Wolves are trying to get AI. But the strategy there using is garbage. Right now what what I see on ESPN is that Timberwolves really want him, but the sixers don't want anything but Randy. So from what I am hearing is that the sixers really want Foye but nothing else on are entire roser. So what the Timberwolves are doing is hoping this draws out for some time so the sixers will be forced to take the Wolves offer. I hate this plan! This is what makes me think we arn't getting him. We nned to jump on this and hurry and find a 3rd team. The fact that we are not doing that tells me we arn't getting AI.
> 
> So yeah. we ain't getting him. We blew are chance. This strategy is not going to work. It's all over for us. There are just to many teams for this strategy to work.



I heard the T-Wolves are hoping this stretches out to friday so they can trade Mike James and something to Detroit for Davis(who is an expiring contract) and a number 1 pick. And that would all be going to Philly with Foye and prolly a lil more. But the question is would Detroit be up for this they said they had interest in Mike James.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



Route I-76 said:


> Word from a couple ppl who claim to have sources on Real GM have said that Sixers pushed the deadline back bc apparently a team who didnt have a good enough offer to make a regular 2 team deal has found a 3 third team to help them out



Golden State and/or Chicago Bulls


----------



## Shining Greatness

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



Route I-76 said:


> I heard the T-Wolves are hoping this stretches out to friday so they can trade Mike James and something to Detroit for Davis(who is an expiring contract) and a number 1 pick. And that would all be going to Philly with Foye and prolly a lil more. But the question is would Detroit be up for this they said they had interest in Mike James.


Thank you very much! I feel much better now. We are getting AI on friday! I can't wait!


----------



## Zuca

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

Two news from RealGM:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43724/20061213/warriors_and_sixers_almost_have_a_deal/

But at the same time...

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...a_more_involved_in_trade_talks_than_reported/


It's been a full week in the NBA! I hope that AI get traded to Minnesota!


----------



## Shining Greatness

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

I don't think Golden State will get him. AI sais he doesn't want to go to California.


----------



## The Merlin

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



Shining Greatness said:


> I don't think Golden State will get him. AI sais he doesn't want to go to California.


Warriors-Sixers-Wolves-deal?

Only Q is, what Warriors get in return? James, Davis, Webber?

I liked that Detroit-Minny-Philly-trade also, especially if Davis gets to stay.


----------



## sheefo13

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

With the Clipps and Kings apparantly out of it, seems like Golden St and/ or Boston seem like the likely scenario. Not sure why he would be traded to Boston, seeing that they are all in the same confrence. And if AI says he does not want to go to Cali, then Goldent State may not be realistic. I haven't heard much from Chicago... Why would the Sixers keep him in the western confrence? Now, they are saying Nene for AI? Well, this keeps a lot of hope for us if this goes out until friday... James is a new player that could be traded. So lets just hope!


----------



## Shining Greatness

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



The Merlin said:


> Warriors-Sixers-Wolves-deal?
> 
> Only Q is, what Warriors get in return? James, Davis, Webber?
> 
> I liked that Detroit-Minny-Philly-trade also, especially if Davis gets to stay.


I would rather keep James. But hell, I'm willing to give up both. I don't think Davis would fit and I would assume that our backcourt would be AI and Jaric. I don't know about you, but I feel better with TH starting at the 3 then Davis. I think it's a better fit. I personaly don't see any use for Davis once we get AI. James is good for his shooting and is a very solid role player that can get hot at times. Davis is a very good player but with stars like KG and AI we won't be needing a 3rd option. We are gonna need solid role plaers that can fit around AI and KG.

Davis is a solid player, but with AI we are talking about a guy that drops 30 a game. If you add that with KG a uyg that will get 23 points, 12 boards, and 5 dimes every games. We don't need a player like Davis. Keeping James would be better then keeping Davis. I would'n mind trading both to tell you the truth.


----------



## JuX

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*



Shining Greatness said:


> Thank you very much! I feel much better now. We are getting AI on friday! I can't wait!


Glad to see you have a change in the heart.


----------



## Mateo

*Re: sorry to break your heart guys:*

so our chances are much improved now, but it seems like we're still a longshot.


----------



## socco

Now it sounds like the Wolves and Nuggets are at the top of the list, with Indy hanging in there.


----------



## Avalanche

2 sets of commentators have said they think the wolves deal has already gone through
half time at the bucks/nets game they mentioned it was all but done..... ahhhh cant remember which other game it was from, it appears that 80% of whats been released has been total BS, trying to raise his stock if nothing else.
im actually pretty confident we land him friday once we're able to trade james.

confident, hopeful.... same thing lol


----------



## Ruff Draft

I still can't sleep!


----------



## Avalanche

for those who havnt seen it yet:
http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml


----------



## the main event

GOOD GOD IS THIS REALLY HAPPENING FOR US?
KG&IVERSON!?

fina****ingly!
i still don't want to count on it but damn! just the possiblity...after all those years KG needed it...to have it happening now is awsome!

pleaseeeeeeeeeee


school

pease:worthy:


----------



## Avalanche

well... my 2 favourite players, both on my favourite team, and having the chance to do the only thing they havnt managed to do in the nba yet... win a ring.

yeah i might be just a liiiitle bit excited too  lol

cant count on anything from the media though, im waiting til i see it done officially before i start ordering my AI twolves jersey


----------



## Steez

KG and AI are 2 of my fav players as well.. I love their emotion. Finally I will havea team other than the Lakers to cheer for!


----------



## Mateo

i don't know.

It's funny, a lot of teams have come and gone from the trade rumors (Kings, Warriors, Celtics) but we're the one team that's been there since the beginning. I don't know. I think it will go down tomorrow afternoon, and we have a good chance, but i don't know. i know we are historically unlucky so i'm still 90-95% sure we don't get him.


----------



## JuX

I have to keep my head up, there's a possibility that they'll crush my hope down tomorrow.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Juxt you can lean your head on my shoulder.


----------



## JuX

Yeah.


----------



## darth-horax

AI will come to Denver. Bwahahahahaha!

I really hope you guys don't get him. I like Minny, but you're too dangerous with both AI and KG together...

What is it about players with a two letter acronymn as their nick name?


----------



## Avalanche

boston apparently never even made an offer.
i think its down to either a:
philly, denver, chicago 3 way or
a minny, philly and detroit 3 way,

tomorro is the day IMO


----------



## darth-horax

I just want to get this over with. I"m sick of looking at all the websites waiting for ANY info.


----------



## Avalanche

yeah, an official announcement (regardless of the outcome) would do me a lot of good


----------



## Avalanche

thought id post this, with all credit to a love25basketball2003 from the realgm board



> Did anyone read this from this morning's Star Tribune? Great article...
> 
> Jim Souhan: Iverson, Garnett would be perfect together
> The Wolves, a team with a few issues, could steal a dynamic player with well-chronicled issues of his own. Forget the negatives; the move makes perfect sense.
> 
> By Jim Souhan, Star Tribune
> 
> 
> We could analyze which players the Timberwolves could afford to trade for Allen Iverson, and how the salary cap numbers break down, and whether Iverson's disdain for practice would jell with Kevin Garnett's work ethic, and whether Iverson would fall prey to the Micheal Williams curse that seems to afflict every Wolves point guard.
> Don't let such debates, though, distract you from the obvious: The Wolves should trade anybody and everybody on their roster other than Garnett for Iverson by, oh, yesterday.
> 
> Perhaps never again in Garnett's tenure will the Wolves face an chance to trade so little for such a great, great player.
> 
> General Mismanager Kevin McHale needs to recognize where he and his "organization" reside: Nowheresville, U.S.A.
> 
> The Wolves aren't good enough to win a title. They aren't bad enough to ensure the high draft choices (they've still got their picks for 2023 and 2024) required to rebuild.
> 
> Garnett's versatile and relentless play will keep the Wolves in the middle of the pack, and the Wolves' lack of draft choices and cornucopia of bad contracts will keep them from ascending.
> 
> Which is why The Answer is the answer to the question: What have the Wolves got to lose?
> 
> If they trade for Iverson and the team implodes, what is the downside? Missing a chance to win the eighth seed and get spanked by the Spurs in the first round of the playoffs?
> 
> This, for McHale, is a free throw. If he deals for Iverson and it doesn't work out, I won't blame him. No one should.
> 
> He would have invigorated his franchise, however briefly, and actually sold a few tickets, which is becoming an increasingly difficult task.
> 
> Iverson and Garnett would give the Wolves a chance to threaten any playoff opponent, which is more than you can say for the current roster. This don't-look-now franchise would instantly become one of the NBA's few gotta-check-this-out teams.
> 
> And if it doesn't work with Garnett and Iverson, it wasn't going to work with Garnett and any other subset of guards.
> 
> This is no time to worry that Iverson's baggage won't fit into the overhead bin.
> 
> If this were the Twins, the Wild, even the Vikings -- an organization that either has established or is trying to establish a discernible ethic -- the arrival of a prima donna could endanger the entire franchise.
> 
> If you are the Wolves, who would you rather have jacking up shots -- the wondrously intense, proud and creative Iverson, or Ricky "I wear my own personal shot clock" Davis?
> 
> Iverson and Garnett would be perfect together. Can you imagine defending the pick and roll, with Iverson handling the ball and Garnett shooting open 12-footers? Can you imagine fourth quarters with Iverson slashing and Garnett free to dish and attack the glass? Can you imagine Iverson with a defensive stopper watching his back?
> 
> Celtics star Paul Pierce was asked about the prospect of playing with Iverson. His response was apt, and hilarious. "I think it would work out with the two of us," Pierce told the Boston Globe. "I played with the biggest jacker in league history in Antoine Walker, didn't I? He was just jacking up shots. At least Iverson might go hit them at a higher clip and get to the free-throw line."
> 
> Yes, we've been down this road before. Sam Cassell and Latrell Sprewell brought the Wolves their best season, then did their best to sabotage the franchise when huge contracts were not forthcoming.
> 
> I was in favor of getting rid of both. Anybody who spent time around that team couldn't help but be disgusted by their lethargy -- and, in Sprewell's case, his stupidity. The Wolves offered him a three-year contract worth $21 million. He turned it down, and now he's house-sitting his dogs in Milwaukee.
> 
> Iverson doesn't like practice, as his infamous rant established. Practice? We're talkin' 'bout practice?
> 
> But that YouTube-quality moment distracted too many people from Iverson's game-day intensity. He's the toughest 170-pound basketball player in history, and one of the best scorers in history, and he's right to want out of Philadelphia, now that the Sixers, like the Wolves, have squandered their star's best years.
> 
> Iverson's most recent spat with the 76ers started with him failing to show up for a corporate sponsor outing at a bowling alley, to which I say, Bowling? We talkin' 'bout bowling?
> 
> This is McHale's chance to save the franchise. Instead of continuing his search for players Garnett can improve, he'd be landing a player who can improve Garnett.
> 
> 
> Jim Souhan can be heard Sundays from 10 a.m.-noon on KSTP AM 1500


----------



## JuX

Hopefully today is the day.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Hopefully today is the day.


it better be lol


----------



## the main event

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43754/20061215/source_iverson_to_denver_deal_close/

What a bummer.
if it goes through than, not bad enough we missed out on a KG&AI, a team that allready is playing better than us on our division got him and alongside Utah the chances of seeding into the playoff will be very very slim this year and i believe for years to come with a young Utah squad and with such a strong Nuggets team.

if it goes through, i hope KG and the managment will figure out what i just figured and KG will be traded soon too.


----------



## sheefo13

There is still hope.. It is not over until there is an official announcment saying denver gets Iverson... Still hope.


----------



## Mateo

yeah, we heard a couple of days ago that Iverson to Sacramento was pretty much a done deal, but that never happened. This could be true or it could be complete junk. We'll just have to wait and see.

*If* it's true though, it will make me more angry at McHale. The excuse will be that we don't have any expiring contracts or draft picks (and who's fault is that?), but look at Denver. It's not like they had all the perfect pieces themselves. According to that article, if it goes down, it will be at least a 3 team deal. We all know that's way too complicated for McHale to ever figure out.


----------



## darth-horax

He is kind of a simpleton, isn't he?


----------



## Avalanche

darth-horax said:


> He is kind of a simpleton, isn't he?


very much so.


im not concerned til an official announcement comes out, theres been "almost complete" deals with sac town, GS and now the nuggets, we all saw what happened to the last couple of teams realgm thought was gona land iverson, turned out they werent in the race at all.


----------



## LamarButler

Guys I just looked at hoopshype and on the front page it says "Wolves hot for AI"

Then it says the Wolves are offering Ricky Davis, Mike James, Trenton Hassell and Marko Jaric for AI.

I think thats a little too much. The Wolves are giving up their whole team for him. Though AI and KG would probably be the best duo in the league, no team can win without a decent supporting cast. I would be all for it if McHale could find some role players after the trade though. But knowing him, he probably wouldnt.

I think Philly would want Foye, so I dont think this will happen.


----------



## JuX

LamarButler said:


> Guys I just looked at hoopshype and on the front page it says "Wolves hot for AI"
> 
> Then it says the Wolves are offering Ricky Davis, Mike James, Trenton Hassell and Marko Jaric for AI.
> 
> I think thats a little too much. The Wolves are giving up their whole team for him. Though AI and KG would probably be the best duo in the league, no team can win without a decent supporting cast. I would be all for it if McHale could find some role players after the trade though. But knowing him, he probably wouldnt.
> 
> I think Philly would want Foye, so I dont think this will happen.


It's from Denver Post, so it is possible that it may not be fully true (dunno though). It's better off from local media and their information but I haven't heard anything about it from them.


----------



## Mateo

uh, we'll keep James and Hassell, and throw in Foye.


----------



## Shining Greatness

Philly is not going to take that. I do think thats a good deal for Philly though if you look at it. Some of those guys might have some trade value aroung the leauge. I would imagin a guy like Ricky D. would have some pretty decent value. I think Tretton hassell is worth a 1st round pick. If I'm philly I Would think about taking that deal. 

For the Wolves that seems to be little much though. Like dude said we would be giving up half are team. Those guys are solid players. I would do it, but man...I think the this deal is harder on the Wolves then it is on the sixers. This deal would improve the 6ers alot though.


----------



## The Merlin

Hassell would be a good thing to keep, I think that we are going to lose Foye, James and Davis in this trade, and btw. i'm starting to think that we are the ones getting AI. :yay:


----------



## Avalanche

we arent getting iverson without giving up foye, thats almost blatently obvious

realgm saying he may remain a sixer til all star weekend... if thats the case the sixers are tanking the season, and tanking hard


----------



## Mateo

Well, if we were "getting him" it probably would have happened. What i mean by that is that our 2-way deal isn't good enough. If we are going to get him, we have to come up with some 3-way deal.


----------



## Mateo

Here's what the article says:



> The executive said Denver, Boston and Minnesota have been "looking all over the league" for expiring contracts. "It's a salary dump race," the executive said. "The first team to the Dumpster wins."


In other words, we have to find a way to turn Hudson, Davis (maybe not him), and Jaric (or James) into expiring contracts. That's not going to be easy. especially with an incompetent GM.


----------



## moss_is_1

Well if that deal went through who is gonna play SF?(Lamar Butlers)


----------



## Mateo

I wonder if the brawl will affect the Nuggets chances. They will certainly be more distracted in the next couple of weeks, might prevent them from being proactive on looking for a trade.

I also read on ESPN that after the game Karl said the trade was dead, all but over, for them. So maybe we are in a better position.


----------



## JuX

Dunno, hopefully zero! 

But when will it ever happen?


----------



## LamarButler

I think Jaric should be kept.

Look at it this way. Iverson plays like a SG, but if he played SG on any other team he would get abused on D because he has a PG's body.

Jaric played PG for the Clips and he is not really a natural SG. But on any regular team if he played PG he would get burnt because he has the size of an SG.

So if AI comes here, the Wolves could let Jaric be his passive self and move the ball around at PG, but guard SG's. And then let Iverson shoot all he wants at SG, but then guard PG's.

Hassell should be kept too. A defensive specialist like him is needed. Especially with so many explosive wings out there. Guys like him that do all the dirty work usually thrive around AI.

I dont think the Sixers would want either of those 2. The deal will most definitely include James, Davis and Foye.

A starting lineup of

PG- Marko Jaric
SG- Allen Iverson
SF- Trenton Hassell
PF- Kevin Garnett
C- Mark Blount

Would be pretty sweet.


----------



## The Merlin

Discussion calmed down a bit?
Well no wonder, don't know when's the deal gonna go down.
It would be veeeery sweet though if Detroit wanted James, and Sixers could settle for just Davis from Detroit and Foye, but i'm guessing that's just daydreaming, we're probably going to lose Ricky in this trade when/if it goes down.

But this situation is very bad for wolves, the "trade-threat" cannot be affecting to the players rumored to be in the trade(James,Foye,Davis,Hassell), so it would be best for all to make the trade A.S.A.P.


----------



## Ruff Draft

More good news! I'm glad we may not lose our whole team.


> Philadelphia Inquirer -
> According to a source, the Timberwolves are still mulling whether or not it would be worth it to trade Randy Foye in a package for Allen Iverson.
> 
> The Wolves are very high on Foye and aren't sure that the short-term gains are worth the long-term loss.
> 
> Foye is reportedly the player most coveted by the Sixers.
> 
> Another factor in the Wolves' favor is their $4.1 million trade exception, among the largest in the league, which can be used to help facilitate trades.


----------



## Zuca

XMATTHEWX said:


> More good news! I'm glad we may not lose our whole team.


Although is good to keep major part of the core intact, I think there is NO DOUBT that if ANY Philadelphia deal need to include Foye, Wolves didn't have to hesitate by sendind him. If you can keep him, good, but Minny can't act like Clippers (who said that Livingston is untouchable) with Foye.


----------



## Mateo

Actually that is sad news, in my book. The simple fact that they even need to debate whether losing Randy Foye is worth getting Allen Iverson is quite distressing to me. Randy Foye is an ok player, Iverson is one of the best ever. If _that's_ what's holding up a deal happening, I'm quite sad.

I'd rather keep one of our vets who are more consistent than up-and-down Randy Foye.


----------



## socco

LamarButler said:


> I think Jaric should be kept.
> 
> Look at it this way. Iverson plays like a SG, but if he played SG on any other team he would get abused on D because he has a PG's body.
> 
> Jaric played PG for the Clips and he is not really a natural SG. But on any regular team if he played PG he would get burnt because he has the size of an SG.
> 
> So if AI comes here, the Wolves could let Jaric be his passive self and move the ball around at PG, but guard SG's. And then let Iverson shoot all he wants at SG, but then guard PG's.
> 
> Hassell should be kept too. A defensive specialist like him is needed. Especially with so many explosive wings out there. Guys like him that do all the dirty work usually thrive around AI.
> 
> I dont think the Sixers would want either of those 2. The deal will most definitely include James, Davis and Foye.
> 
> A starting lineup of
> 
> PG- Marko Jaric
> SG- Allen Iverson
> SF- Trenton Hassell
> PF- Kevin Garnett
> C- Mark Blount
> 
> Would be pretty sweet.


Completely agree. Though I'd love to keep either James or Davis as a 3rd scoring option, Jaric and Hassell would fit in great with Iverson in the lineup.


----------



## the main event

That's it.
he's a Nugget.


----------



## Mateo

McHale screws us again.


----------



## The Merlin

Jesus, jesus, JESUS with Penn & Teller BS-style: JESUS!!!


----------



## the main event

It's a shame,really.
i even dreamt last night that were going to have him =/.

ohh well...


----------



## JuX

Ah, it's all over now. 

This is bull****. Bull**** happen. Good luck, Denver when Melo comes back they will have to make a lot of adjustments to do.


----------



## Zuca

McHale "strikes again"...

Now it's up to Minny to acquire Marbury or Francis... It's not close to AI, but it's an improvement, anyways!


----------



## socco

I'm not even sure those guys would be an improvement. Marbury is averaging 12ppg, Francis only 11ppg. Neither one is averaging over 5apg, they're both shooting 41%, neither one plays any defense, and they're both paid an insane amount. I'd rather have James running the point, even if the money was the same.


----------

